# Box o' Truth- Pocket guns! Pen. Test. .22,.32.380.38,9X18



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have not seen this one yet. What do ya guys think?

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot26.htm


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Good info, and I like the sense of humor at the end :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am pretty sure I've read that info before....

JHP in 32 ACP is not that good for penetration. Due to the very little expansion it does anyway, I carry Fiochi 32 FMJ - On this thread, it is shown. 15 inches of penetration...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2763


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Now if only I could get our customers to read that. I am getting a large number of people who want a P22 as a concealed carry gun and when I tell, per our unwritten policy, that we don't reccomend a .22 for self defense, I usually get, "But anything bigger kicks so much! And a .22 will kill someone!" Sure. 

1. If you ever find yourself in a situation where you need to fire your gun at someone, you wouldn't feel the kick of a .44 mag, let alone a .38 or anything else. Adrenalin is pumping and saving your own hide is front and center in your mind, not the kick of that gun.

2. I had a friend who was killed with a .22 in 2004. It took him an hour to pass. In a defense situation, like they said on that site, I want to stop the guy, and whether he dies 30 minutes later isn't going to make any difference while he's attacking me.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

I did take the hollow points out of my P32 and replaced them with hardball!!


----------

